# Armytek Wizard Pro & Spark SG6 Eyecandy



## kosPap (Feb 8, 2015)

met with a Wizard owner at his lab a few days ago. Enjoy!


----------



## kj2 (Feb 8, 2015)

Have a Wizard Pro myself, but I like the looks of that Spark


----------



## Toolboxkid (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice pair, haven't seen that model of spark before.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## psychbeat (Feb 8, 2015)

Looks like the Spark might be user serviceable/modable


----------



## kosPap (Feb 9, 2015)

yes it is a much unappeciated headlamp... I hope I will have a review ready -sans beamshots- within the week.

TOTALLY user modable. When you remove the reflector , you will find the LED set on a standard chinese MCPCB. And it is kep there by reflector pressure only.


----------



## Aldamar (Feb 18, 2015)

Dear kosPap, can you please post the review of the Spark sg6 soon, I am also undecided between the Zebralight 602 and sg6. I want a light weight flood headlamp mainly for work use and I ended up choosing between these two... The Zebra seams to me having the beam angle a little too wide and perhaps more blinding to other people around. The spark seems to be a bit bigger, but mode able. It looks like it is not very popular, i wander why...


----------



## kosPap (Feb 20, 2015)

me too.....maybe it i missing marketing wise, and not having the many modes a Zebra or an Armytek Wizzard has...

The review will take long, i do not seem to be able to take outdoor pics...
No matter what it will not be an easy choice...
I veered towards the spark because of the 2 reflectors choice, the modability, and the prospect od making a red filter adapter for it.
I did make a red filter, but it will only fit the reflector module, the flood module sits too low on the body for it..there goes one of the sellign points for me...

Work with these, these are going to be the main points in my review anyway


----------



## SomethingLikeAPhenomenon (Dec 29, 2015)

Just wondering what light levels can be selected on the Spark SG6?


----------

